# Biting kids



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I know, such a strange topic title.

I have one kid that WON'T STOP BITING. Like really hard, drawing blood.

The other two bottle babies nibbled, etc and I told them no and did the normal stuff to stop them.

This one is not getting it. She's 3 weeks old and just bites really hard. I know a momma goat would never put up with this.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm...you tried pinching the ears? And a spray bottle of water?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have tried the ear pinching but not the water bottle. I'll try that next. I had a family visiting from the mainland today and she bit their 8 year old and drew blood! Little vampire!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no...not good. Try the water....


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, I'm looking for a water bottle now. It's such a weird thing! All the babies nibble a little bit, I think that's normal baby behavior but this is just.... weird!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

One of meat wethers has a tendency to "nip" harder than any I've had before...but he usually gets your clothes.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I tap babies noses with my finger sharply and tell them no or ouch usually stops even though bottle babies are pests with the chewing/ biting


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Some of those bottle babies can be horrible bitters. I've got scars on my arms and hands from the kids raking their teeth on them. I don't mess with a spray bottle and just smack/flick their noses with my hand if they get too rough. Might seem harsh but I've seen does flip kids through the air for less lol. And they seem to forgive me once they realize it's only a punishment for that behavior.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I did try the tapping on the nose thing, cause I didn't think a momma goat would allow that sort of behavior. The tapping on the nose doesn't seem to bother her at all, even when I flick it really hard!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Huh? That's not good... Hoping the water bottle thing works for you...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No a mama would not. What I do is basically keep my fingers.where if they are going to bite they get my fingers and i pinch their lips. If that doesn't get their attention ill kinda pinch their bottom jaw below the tong and hang on for a.few seconds....if that makes sense. Not hard hard enough to harm the jaw don't really jerk it, just kinda ' you want my finger you are stuck with it now'


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I second the grabbing them up by the lips and pinching them, with a little force behind it. If all else fails, nothing gets their attention like smacking them in the mouth/head with a backhand. Sounds mean, but if the little bugger is drawing blood, it might be time to smack her face, and keep tapping her mouth with the back of your hand until she backs off.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We had one of those biters come out of our last kid crop. He doesnt bite anymore.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Have you tried not being so damn tasty?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OOoooooooooh. I get it now. I thought from the post title that you were biting the kids. ;-)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> OOoooooooooh. I get it now. I thought from the post title that you were biting the kids. ;-)


Well maybe she should try that lol 'see how it feels!!'


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:ROFL: "How do YOU like it?" :evil:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Have you tried not being so damn tasty?


Oh man , thanks for the laugh today :hi5::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

Sorry for laughing Dayna :hug: I have no advice but interested to see what others say , besides Dave , lol..


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Have you tried not being so damn tasty?


HAHAHAHAHA I just snorted some coffee right out my nose. That was just the goat haha I needed today.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Me too ! ^^^ :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Dayna , don't mean to hijack the thread but hows
Myra and Paprika and they rest of your beautiful herd doing ?
We need a Myra fix


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Hey Dayna , don't mean to hijack the thread but hows
> 
> Myra and Paprika and they rest of your beautiful herd doing ?
> 
> We need a Myra fix


LOL!! I was just thinking the same


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Ooops I was supposed to post it here. An update on everyone! lol

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f1...eavy-farm-update-myra-lol-177384/#post1876317


----------

